# Waco Biplane Show And Classic Bike Ride 9/17/2016 Troy, Ohio



## partsguy (Sep 5, 2016)

Take a ride through scenic Great Miami Trail from Tipp City to the historic WACO Biplane museum in Troy, Ohio. The bike trail leads right to the museum's parking lot! I've timed this ride so all who participate can witness these beautiful Ohio-built antique aircraft land in what is called, "The Parade WACOs".

This will be a short ride, no more than a few miles at best and no hills!

This is the LAST ride I'll host to this wonderful place this year.

When? September 17, 2016 at 10:00 AM.

WHERE TO MEET? Tipp City Park, Tipp City, OH. It's on the corner of 3rd St. and Tipp-Elizabeth.

See ya there!

Link to the event info:

http://www.wacoairmuseum.org/waco-fly-in-2016.html


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 5, 2016)

Wacos!! Oh hell yes!


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautiful twinflex!  I have one that someone painted with red house paint, but it's all there. I tried to sand through the paint to find the original striping, but being they painted red over red it's hard to tell which is the top coat and which is the original. Thank you for posting your picture.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 6, 2016)

GoofyBike said:


> Beautiful twinflex!  I have one that someone painted with red house paint, but it's all there. I tried to sand through the paint to find the original striping, but being they painted red over red it's hard to tell which is the top coat and which is the original. Thank you for posting your picture.




Thanks! Only...it's not my bike. I found the pic on Google for my post


----------



## partsguy (Sep 12, 2016)

My dad and I rode up there yesterday. Very scenic! They're redoing the crossing junction, we walked our bikes across. 

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Sep 17, 2016)

I have to run back home for a moment, I'll be a little late to my own ride

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Sep 17, 2016)

10:20, looks like it will just be me and dad today!



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Sep 17, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

